
Why you should host in Switzerland - ungleich
https://blog.ungleich.ch/en-us/blog/2017/05/09/why-you-should-host-switzerland/
======
Joyfield
The link to "www.datacenterlight.ch" in the end of the blog doeas not work.
When I press "buy now" at "www.datacenterlight.ch" nothing more than the page
jumps up to the start happens. Spelling mistake on blog post "Switzerland has
been save from natural disasters." Should be "safe" instead of "save".

